# RB25 steering pump on an RB26?



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

I am using an RB26 in a vehicle which is not equipped with HICAS, and am looking for an alternative to modifying a HICAS steering pump to eliminate that function. I know an R33 pump can be used, however they are not cheapest or easiest things to find in my area. Can an RB25 steering pump be used, if so is the mounting bracket needed as well? I have heard that the RB25 pump has be used, however the RB25 dampener must be used as well. If this is true, it likely means that a KA24 steering pump can be used as well. Many people in my area use KA24 steering pumps on RB25's with only slight cutting of the bracket.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

A used R33 GTR PS pump are around £70-£80 (UK GBP) - not that expensive.


----------



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

Sidious said:


> A used R33 GTR PS pump are around £70-£80 (UK GBP) - not that expensive.


Unfortunately, in the US these things are hard to come by. I am trying to find an alternative, as most RB26 engines here are not in Skylines and do not use HICAS.


----------



## TTOBES (Sep 28, 2007)

The other alternative is to route the HICAS section of the RB26 pump to an oil cooler to cool the power steer fluid.
Only low pressure lines are needed.

Means you can use the pump you have.


----------



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

TTOBES said:


> The other alternative is to route the HICAS section of the RB26 pump to an oil cooler to cool the power steer fluid.
> Only low pressure lines are needed.
> 
> Means you can use the pump you have.


That is definitely a clever idea that I never thought of. Unfortunately, I have no pump at all, so I need to purchase one either way. I am interested in the setup you described though, is that commonly done?


----------



## TTOBES (Sep 28, 2007)

The GTR has a loop of pipe in the HICAS circut, in front of the radiator, that is the std cooler. Often when the HICAS is removed the lines are joined to retain only this cooler.
The fluid gets very hot and you don't have to stuff around with pumps, brackets, pulleys, etc so it makes perfect sense.
In a car that sees the track regularly this cooler is often replaced with a mid sized engine oil or trans cooler to keep temps under control.
I have the small B&M trans cooler to fit to my car when the HICAS comes out.


----------

